# Suche Anfänger-Mädls aus Raum Karlsruhe



## linnsche (6. Oktober 2010)

Huhuuu,
ich bike seit gerade mal 2monaten, bin wirklich noch nicht fit und suche auf diesem Wege gleichgesinnte FRAUEN (denn MÄnner sagen immer sie wären shclecht, sind aber dennoch weitaus besser als ich  ) die mit mir 2-3mal die woche abends (oder am WE) kleine oder am WE auch mal große touren machen 

Ich ibn 26 Jahre alt und studiere in KA an der FH 

Grüßle
Linny


----------



## linnsche (9. Oktober 2010)

Heeeey, es gibt doch sicherlich einige hier oder????????????? Ich bin doch nicht die Einzige die das biken neu für sich entdeckt hat oder??????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kate du Pree (9. Oktober 2010)

Karlsruhe ist doch Badisch!
 Badenzerinnen fahren keine schmutzigem MTBs, die gehen zum Indoor Spinning (aber nur weil man da Männer kennenlernen kann)


----------



## linnsche (9. Oktober 2010)

NIEMALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 hier wimmelt es doch von Bikern und da gibt es doch sicher auch weibliche Teile 

Und im Studio tummeln sich doch nur die, die sich zeigen wollen, das hat mit Training nix zu tun


----------



## Rini22 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Linnsche,

also ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr MTB ;-) im Raum Ettlingen...  
wieviel fährst du den? hm km....?

Liebe Grüße Rini


----------



## Matschfee (10. Oktober 2010)

@ kate - gibt es etwas schöneres, als nach der tour die brille abzunehmen und damit die einzig sauberen stellen des gesichtes freizulegen??? 
für mich nicht und ich bin sowas von urbadisch 

@ rini & linnsche - bin aus ettlingen und würde mich freuen, mal mit netten mädels hier biken zu gehen. vielleicht lässt sich an einem der kommenden, von der herbstsonne vergoldeten wochenenden mal was einrichten?

vg, 
die matschfee


----------



## linnsche (10. Oktober 2010)

@rini: naja bei mir ist es so, dass ich halt konditionstechnisch probleme noch hab und ich halt vorallem die trails BERGAB noch nicht so gut beherrsche..aber wenn ihr geduldig seid und mir helft (was ich echt willkommen heißen würde ) dann würde ich gerne mal mitfahren  ich fahre halt erst seit 2monaten und so richtig höhenmeter auch erst seit ich hier wohne (seit 2wochen!!!) war jetz n paarmal aufm wattkopf und strommast, ja....soweit zu mir  bin aber auf jeden fall dabei, auch ma unter der woche 1-2h, am WE gerne auch länger!


----------



## Rini22 (11. Oktober 2010)

Huhu Mädels, 

hab euch emails in euer Privates Postfach geschickt ;-)

lg Rini


----------



## Rini22 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Matschfee,

Super :-D freu mich richtig das man hier gleich zwei mädels kennenlernt^^

geht ja echr ratz fatz 

Also wie können wir den am besten Kontakt aufnehmen ( in dem forum kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus das wir mal ein treffen arrangieren können???

Liebe Grüße Rini


----------



## linnsche (11. Oktober 2010)

hab dich hinzugefügt im icq! fahren wir am Mittwoch ne runde?  ich will am Sa übrigens ne längere tour fahren (also dann weniger HM aber mehr km!  ).

Grüßle


----------



## linnsche (19. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts aus bei euch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

Fänd's gut, wenn ihr das Linnsche ein bisschen pushen würdet! 

Ich bin nämlich vor kurzem mal mit ihr ne CTF gefahren: War ihre erste und sie ist so was von abgegangen, und das, obwohl sie konditionsbedingt extrem gelitten hat. Technisch aber vielversprechend, zumindest kenne ich keine andere, die beim ersten Abstecher ins Gelände so durch den Schlamm pflügt wie sie.

Dummerweise bin ich ein bisschen weiter weg, also braucht sie die Karlsruher Crew! 

Und motiviert ist sie, von daher wird sie euch sicher gern mind. 3x die Woche notfalls auch nachts aus dem Haus locken... 

Also kümmert euch um meine kleine Schwester!


----------



## linnsche (16. März 2011)

ja das wäre schön  aber leider will hier niemand


----------

